# SCO vende licenze Linux...

## bsolar

No comment.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non mi preoccupo visto che SCO non ha ancora dimostrato niente.

----------

## shev

Hai detto bene bsolar, no comment perchè non c'è proprio nulla dire. Se venissi in casa tua dicendoti che è di mia proprietà, magari dicendo che m'è caduta una biglia nel tuo giardino e quindi di diritto la tua proprietà è ora mia (e ti chiedessi magari l'affitto) che faresti? Mi ridi in faccia, mi dai un'occhiata compassionevole e torni al pc dimenticandoti di me.

Uguale con sco: inutile commentare certe assurdità. Senza contare tutti le argomentazioni ottimamente illustrate in vari articoli in cui si riporta il fatto che avendo rilasciato la stessa sco linux come gpl non può ora rimangiarsi la parola, il fatto che anche se ci fosse codice "rubato" in meno di un mese lo si riscrive e si purga il tutto, il fatto che etc.

Insomma, secondo me se n'è parlato già troppo, inutile continuare. Una volta i matti finivano in manicomio, ora questi non esistono più e i matti sono tutti in giro, quindi ci tocca lasciarli parlare...    :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualcuno si e' mosso contro SCO 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=45017

----------

## cerri

Non credo che tutte queste mosse gioveranno a SCO sotto il punto di vista azienistico... anche se per il momento e' il contrario...

Mi sembra veramente una lotta contro i mulini a vento...

Non dimentichiamoci che, oltre a tutte le associazioni NO PROFIT, c'e' anche REDHAT dietro, che infatti si e' mossa contro SCO.

Vedremo.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dimentichiamoci che, oltre a tutte le associazioni NO PROFIT, c'e' anche REDHAT dietro, che infatti si e' mossa contro SCO.

 

E più che RedHat (SuSe etc etc) credo sia IBM a non lasciare scampo a SCO, è uno scontro improponibile per mezzi, risorse, influenza, immagine, etc.

Infatti si vociferava che questa di SCO fosse tutta una mossa per venire alla fine acquisita da IBM stessa... come dire, "chi disprezza di bocca ama di cuore"... (vecchio detto della nonna   :Laughing:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco che anche ibm si muove contro SCO

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=45033

----------

## Ginko

Per quanto ne so io dietro a SCO c'e' Microsoft.

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco che anche Linus dice la sua su SCO in questo articolo.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco che anche Linus dice la sua su SCO in questo articolo.

 

Non solo Linus, anche altri (e che "Altri") stanno abbattendo le pretese di SCO dimostrando che il codice contestato non solo è libero, ma già da anni e reso libero proprio da SCO.

Alcuni link a riguardo:

primo

secondo

terzo

quarto

----------

## cerri

Essu', diamogli una piantata.

Tiriamo fuori il portafogli e andiamo nel piu' vicino supermercato a comprare linux, su.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Essu', diamogli una piantata.
> 
> Tiriamo fuori il portafogli e andiamo nel piu' vicino supermercato a comprare linux, su.

 

Io lo feci tempo fa quando comprai SuSE.  :Razz: 

----------

## Phemt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Essu', diamogli una piantata.
> 
> Tiriamo fuori il portafogli e andiamo nel piu' vicino supermercato a comprare linux, su. 
> 
> Io lo feci tempo fa quando comprai SuSE. 

 

anche io...ma comprammo la distribuzione non linux  :Wink: 

(nb: poi invece di comprarla la installai da ftp...un'ottima distro...imho la migliore dopo gentoo e prima debian

----------

## bibi[M]

Ma ve l'ho mai detto che detengo parte delle proprietà intellettuali sull'ext3?

Dovreste tutti iniziare a pagarmi qualcosa, un cent per ogni file salvato su questo file system mi sembra un prezzo ragionevole, in più fino a settembre sconti sui link: linki 3, paghi 2 =)

Le donazione possono essere versate sul conto paypal:

SeLoFaScoPurIoLoFo

Tirerò fuori le prove a breve, intanto pagate per evitare futuri guai legali ^_^;

<tristezza>

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Ma ve l'ho mai detto che detengo parte delle proprietà intellettuali sull'ext3?
> 
> Dovreste tutti iniziare a pagarmi qualcosa, un cent per ogni file salvato su questo file system mi sembra un prezzo ragionevole, in più fino a settembre sconti sui link: linki 3, paghi 2 =)
> 
> Le donazione possono essere versate sul conto paypal:
> ...

 

Attenzione bibi[M] io detengo il brevetto sulla proprietà intellettuale quindi sei tu che devi pagare me.

----------

## cerri

E io detengo le proprieta' intellettuali sul concetto di filesystem. Ora sono noie per voi.

----------

## Benve

ho un dejavu (da pronunciare come si legge)  :Very Happy:  o questa discussione è già avvenuta

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ho un dejavu (da pronunciare come si legge)  o questa discussione è già avvenuta

 

Forse ai tempi dell'asilo   :Laughing: 

(io non la ricordo su questo forum, ma potrei sbagliarmi. Anche perchè la soap Sco è una delle più gettonate nei forum ultimamente)

----------

## Benve

Non sulla sco, ma sui diritti dei file sistem.

Mi ricordo la frase

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E io detengo le proprieta' intellettuali sul concetto di filesystem.

 

----------

## Phemt

beh cerri io detengo quella del concetto di kernel...quindi qualsiasi kernel usiate sono mazzate..

ehm..prezzi ragionevolissimi...non vi sto ad annoiare con le prove perchè so che mi prenderete sulla fiducia...se  mi pagate il pizzo non vi darò noie va bene?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> beh cerri io detengo quella del concetto di kernel...quindi qualsiasi kernel usiate sono mazzate..
> 
> ehm..prezzi ragionevolissimi...non vi sto ad annoiare con le prove perchè so che mi prenderete sulla fiducia...se  mi pagate il pizzo non vi darò noie va bene?  

 

Beh, se la mettete cosi', un mio amico detiene i diritti sulla detenzione dei medesimi, quindi  :Wink:  vedete di trattarmi bene, e sapro' ricompensarvi: prezzi modici, ampio parcheggio all'ingresso, e pure all'uscita !   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## neon

 *Quote:*   

> Ma ve l'ho mai detto che detengo parte delle proprietà intellettuali sull'ext3?
> 
>  *Quote:*   io detengo il brevetto sulla proprietà intellettuale
> 
>  *Quote:*   E io detengo le proprieta' intellettuali sul concetto di filesystem
> ...

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Benve wrote:*   ho un dejavu (da pronunciare come si legge) o questa discussione è già avvenuta 
> 
> Forse ai tempi dell'asilo

 

e' il topic che e' comico...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Insomma, secondo me se n'è parlato già troppo, inutile continuare. Una volta i matti finivano in manicomio, ora questi non esistono più e i matti sono tutti in giro, quindi ci tocca lasciarli parlare...   

 

Non a caso "Manicomio" è scritto verso l'esterno ... lol

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked: 

----------

## bsolar

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> Non a caso "Manicomio" è scritto verso l'esterno ... lol

 

Beh anche "toilet" è scritto verso l'esterno...

----------

## cerri

Ma l'odore viene dall'interno...

----------

## koma

/me pensa ma se con windows nn c'è un solo cristiano che nn abbia una copia piratata cosa ci impedirebbe di avere una copia anche di linux?.

Mah.

Ormai nn mi preoccupo più quando mettono a pagamento qualcosa do di reverse enginering

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> /me pensa ma se con windows nn c'è un solo cristiano che nn abbia una copia piratata cosa ci impedirebbe di avere una copia anche di linux?.
> 
> Mah.
> 
> Ormai nn mi preoccupo più quando mettono a pagamento qualcosa do di reverse enginering

 

Ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai detto? Pensi sia una cosa intelligente? Un atteggiamento costruttivo?

/me perplesso...

----------

## realthing

/me molto perplesso.

Free non significa "solo" gratis....

----------

## koma

a me linux piace free com'è. Se diventa na cosa tipo MS o SUN che devi svenarti purtroppo sarò-remo-rete costretti a barare anche voi.

Segno del destino con questo MSG sono diventato Guru  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> a me linux piace free com'è. Se diventa na cosa tipo MS o SUN che devi svenarti purtroppo sarò-remo-rete costretti a barare anche voi.

 

Il discorso è che linux è libero e tale deve rimanere, se c'è bisogno si combatte/manifesta/protesta, non ci si rassegna a crackarlo... è un discorso assolutamente inaccettabile imho. Non uso più una sola copia di windows proprio per questo, perchè esiste l'alternativa libera e tecnicamente migliore. Anche se crackando windows l'avrei gratis come linux, imho non è corretto ne intelligente. L'eventualità che linux perda la sua libertà (che imho equivale a smettere d'esistere) non la vedo neppure lontanamente, ma anche se vogliamo fare fantascienza e immaginare un linux non libero, bhe, nessuno mi costringerà ad usarlo crackato, esistono altre alternative (*BSD, lo Hurd...).

Se Stallman & co. l'avessero pensata così... brrr... /me rabbrividisce

Poi ovviamente sarò un romantico, etico, sognatore o che altro io, ma certi discorsi proprio non li capisco... linux è anche questo, non solo un OS libero con i sorgenti dispinibili...

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   a me linux piace free com'è. Se diventa na cosa tipo MS o SUN che devi svenarti purtroppo sarò-remo-rete costretti a barare anche voi. 
> 
> Il discorso è che linux è libero e tale deve rimanere, se c'è bisogno si combatte/manifesta/protesta, non ci si rassegna a crackarlo... è un discorso assolutamente inaccettabile imho. Non uso più una sola copia di windows proprio per questo, perchè esiste l'alternativa libera e tecnicamente migliore. Anche se crackando windows l'avrei gratis come linux, imho non è corretto ne intelligente. L'eventualità che linux perda la sua libertà (che imho equivale a smettere d'esistere) non la vedo neppure lontanamente, ma anche se vogliamo fare fantascienza e immaginare un linux non libero, bhe, nessuno mi costringerà ad usarlo crackato, esistono altre alternative (*BSD, lo Hurd...).
> 
> Se Stallman & co. l'avessero pensata così... brrr... /me rabbrividisce
> ...

 

E' una battaglia a colpi di Miliardi non di belle parole. Non so se mi spiego.

Ok capisco che possiamo lottare ma sarà difficile vincere una sfida di queste proporzioni.

io NON mi rassegno.

Semplicemente sono pessimista e come pessimista ho vissuta una vita tranquilla e sono stato prontto ad affrontare una marea di problemi prima che capitassero. Semplicemente sono prento al peggio. Questo non significa che nn lotterò con voi.

----------

## cerri

D'oh. Io windows ce l'ho originale. E pensare che ho fatto spendere alla mia azienda cifre a 5 zeri in euro per mettere la situazione licenze nella piu' totale legalita'...

Riportiamo la chiacchierata su discorsi cmq fattibili: non e' comprensibile dire "Si paga? Io lo rubo".

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> D'oh. Io windows ce l'ho originale. E pensare che ho fatto spendere alla mia azienda cifre a 5 zeri in euro per mettere la situazione licenze nella piu' totale legalita'...
> 
> Riportiamo la chiacchierata su discorsi cmq fattibili: non e' comprensibile dire "Si paga? Io lo rubo".

 

Senza considerare che, anche grazie alla piratabilità del OS, windows é diventato quello che é. Per ogni copia pirata del software microsoft, c'e' un mattoncino che rinsalda il muro della non interoperabilità dei sistemi, e del software proprietario, cosi' come mr. gates l'ha pensato.

Coda

P.S.: eppoi, ragazzi, ma come si fa a fidarsi di uno che si chiama cancelli e vende finestre ?   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   D'oh. Io windows ce l'ho originale. E pensare che ho fatto spendere alla mia azienda cifre a 5 zeri in euro per mettere la situazione licenze nella piu' totale legalita'...
> 
> Riportiamo la chiacchierata su discorsi cmq fattibili: non e' comprensibile dire "Si paga? Io lo rubo". 
> 
> Senza considerare che, anche grazie alla piratabilità del OS, windows é diventato quello che é. Per ogni copia pirata del software microsoft, c'e' un mattoncino che rinsalda il muro della non interoperabilità dei sistemi, e del software proprietario, cosi' come mr. gates l'ha pensato.
> ...

 

Ok scusatemi era un momento di sfogo  all'idea di poter perdere la mia gentooina   :Crying or Very sad:   sniff  sob. Ciò non toglie che quelo che stanno facendo è stupido + delle mie idee malate.

B = 66

I =  73

L = 76

L = 76

G = 71

A = 65

T = 84

E = 69

S = 83

I = 1

I = 1

I = 1__ = 666 !!!! Questo dice tutto

http://egomania.nu/gates.html

----------

## _Echelon_

ehehe bel link  :Smile: 

Non è facile tuttavia dire se linux rimarrà cosi, sostituira windows (nella quasi totalità, come presumo io) o scomparirà, o diverrà a pagamento. Fatto sta che io uso quasi esclusivamente linux (per problemi di compatibilità, win lo ho su vmware) e diffondo linux a tutti, e sono sempre disposto ad aiutare chi è alle prime armi. Sono anche molto felice quando so che qualcuno usa linux  :Smile: 

Non mi fermerò a farlo, perchè approvo totalmente la politica opensource.

"Le nostre azioni di oggi decideranno il futuro di domani"

----------

## cerri

Il problema e' uno - il progresso si fa

1) con il tempo;

2) con i soldi.

Linux progredisce con (1), Windows con (2). Ogni aspetto ha i suoi contro e i suoi pro, ma solo il futuro deciderà chi ha ragione.

(in realtà il vero progresso si fa con entrambi, e pare sia Linux che Windows lo stiano capendo...)

----------

## Yans

SCO ha una grandissima faccia tosta guardate cosa dice anche il team di samba http://samba.epfl.ch/samba/samba.html

devo dire che in questa azienda sono de kamikaze, oppure come a detto Torvalds si son fumati dei bei canoni .....

comunque come gia detto prima da tanti, il zampino sporco della MS è sicuramente dentro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

SCO smentito da Dennis Ritchie

----------

